# PLC forum



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a really good one: http://www.plctalk.net/qanda

Mrplc.com is pretty good too.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i used to be a moderator on automation hands on forum *but haven't been on there since it was repeatedly spam bombed out of existence.*
we dealt with all things automation such as sensors types function and automation procedures as well as programming


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

bill39 said:


> This is a really good one: http://www.plctalk.net/qanda
> 
> Mrplc.com is pretty good too.


Agreed, PLCTalk is the best I have seen. Control.com is another, but harder to read and find answers, plus most of the best people are on PLCtalk as well anyway, and Control.com is not well moderated so you get a lot of people promoting products even if not offering solutions. MrPLC is ok, but not as many subscribers.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

There is also PLC. net . That one is pretty good also


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Couldn't find a PLC.net site, but if you meant PLCs.net, that is basically the same thing. Plctalk is the forum, PLCs.net is the commercial site that supports it.


----------

